# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Фестивали, конкурсы. Мнения, обсуждения. >  Фестивальное международное движение "Надежды Европы"

## Василий

*Дорогие друзья рад предложить вам информацию по конкурсам, обучению и фестивалям вошедшим в Международное движение "Надежды Европы".*

Начну с ближайшего и дальше по порядку:

*1.* 28, 29, 30 ноября 2008г. - фестиваль-конкурс «Изумрудный город» г. Пенза

*2.* 5 – 7  декабря 2008г. - фестиваль «Европа +Азия» г. Оренбург, Россия

*2009 год*

*3. ЯНВАРЬ*
     5 – 13 XII Центральный фестиваль «Надежды Европы» сан. «Заполярье»

6 – 10 ХОРЫ, театры, мюзиклы сан. «Зеленая роща»

15 – 22 Фестиваль-обучение педагогов г. Москва / г. Сочи

*4. ФЕВРАЛЬ*

28-2 конкурс «Солнечный Зайчик» г. Рязань, Россия
*
5. МАРТ*
23 – 28 фестиваль «Гран-При» г. Турку, Финляндия 

24 – 31 «Открытая Россия»
г. Сочи, Россия

*6. АПРЕЛЬ*
5 – Благотворительный вечер 
г. Москва, Россия 

6 – 7 «Юная Жемчужина России» конкурс красоты и таланта г. Москва, Россия

19 – 21 семинар-обучение для руководителей коллективов


*7. МАЙ*
1 – 10 мая Фестиваль победителей «Надежды Европы» о. Крит, Греция

*8. ИЮНЬ*
5 июня – 20 июля Обучение «ADF», США

15 – 28 Международный фестиваль, п-ов Халкидики, Греция

*9. ИЮЛЬ*
1 – 14 Турне по Италии

16 – 26 Обучение детей 
г.Париж, Франция

16 – 27 фестиваль танца 
«Запад - Восток», 
«Ночное огненное шоу» Чехия

*10. АВГУСТ*
4 – 18 благотворительный фестиваль «Дети России - детям Словакии» 
г. Вышне–Ружбахи, Словакия

29 – 31 Чемпионат Европы среди Мажореток г. Ополе, Польша


*11.ОКТЯБРЬ*
18 – 21 фестиваль «Есенинская Русь» г. Рязань, Россия
4-7 фестиваль-конкурс «Изумрудный город» г. Пенза

*12. НОЯБРЬ*
1 – 7 Всероссийский конкурс «Надежды России», 
г. Санкт-Петербург, Россия
8 – Национальная премия «Надежды России», 
г. Санкт-Петербург, Россия

2 – 6 Фестиваль по театр мод, г. Турку, Финляндия
7 – 9 фестиваль «Серебряные
трели» г. Котлас

*13. ДЕКАБРЬ*
28 – 3  Обучение педагогов «ПроДвидение»
г. Липецк, Россия

5 – 7  фестиваль «Европа +Азия» г. Оренбург, Россия

----------


## Alena L

*Василий2008*,
 В каком из фестивалей, проходящих в Москве или недалеко от нее, посоветуете поучаствовать.
С уважением Алена.

----------


## Василий

> проходящих в Москве или недалеко от нее


Насколько недалеко??? До нас ночь. Вечером в 8 сели в поезд, утром в 8.45 на месте.

А то что касается поближе к вам Рязань!!! Солнечный зайчик, так как Есенинская Русь только что закончилась.

----------


## Alena L

*Василий2008*,
 Спасибо за информацию.
С уважением Алена

----------


## Juli

а где можно почитать об этом подробнее? положения, условия участия и т.д. заранее спасибо за информацию.

----------


## Василий

Посмотрите здесь.
http://forum.plus-msk.ru/showthread.php?t=96314

----------


## ЛП2703

А можно,Василий 2008,поподробнее о фестивале "Изумрудный город".Мы земляки, возможно,попробуем себя показать ,пока рядышком.Условия,а возможно изаявку пришлите на larapig@mail.ru.Если имеется информация еще о каком-нибудь ближайщем.Огромное спасибо

----------


## Василий

> Условия,а возможно изаявку пришлите на larapig@mail.ru.


Все выслал, смотрите почту.

----------


## Мелодия

*Василий2008*, и мне положение вышлите, пожалуйста. Если администрация окажет спонсорскую помощь, мы тоже примем участие.  :Oj:  Попытаемся... Мы еще маленькие.

----------


## natali74

василий! не могу найти положение"Изумрудного города". если не трудно- вышлите

----------


## natali74

ещу раз- извините за настойчивость- положение"Изумрудный город", " Солнечные зайчики". И СПАСИБО вАСИЛИЙ, ЗА то что вы информируете о конкурсах. хочется ездить, но вот знаем мало.

----------


## natali74

e-mail- neganova742008@mail.ru ,скайп-avonagen

----------


## Василий

> василий! не могу найти положение"Изумрудного города". если не трудно- вышлите


Я думаю здесь вы найдете ответ на свой вопрос и не только.

http://www.petryasheva.ru/

----------


## natali74

спасибо, Василий.  хотелось поговорить с вами по скайпу, но вас не оказалось. если не трудно, позвоните вы.  еще раз спасибо!!!))))

----------


## Василий

> спасибо, Василий. хотелось поговорить с вами по скайпу, но вас не оказалось. если не трудно, позвоните вы. еще раз спасибо!!!))))


Увы, к сожалению столкнулся вчера с разницей во времени в 2 часа.

----------


## flyfish

*Василий2008*,
 Где можно поподробней узнать о фестивале 5 – 7 декабря 2008г. - фестиваль «Европа +Азия» г. Оренбург, Россия? Есть ли Положение фестиваля?
Заранее благодарю за любую информацию.
alice_corn@pochta.ru

----------


## Василий

> Василий2008,
> Где можно поподробней узнать о фестивале 5 – 7 декабря 2008г. - фестиваль «Европа +Азия» г. Оренбург, Россия? Есть ли Положение фестиваля?
> Заранее благодарю за любую информацию.


У меня можно без проблемм. Положение есть. У вас коллектив? Вокалисты, хореография?

http://forum.plus-msk.ru/showthread.php?t=96314

Здесь вы сможете пообщаться с коллективами из разных уголков России и СНГ
http://forum.plus-msk.ru/showthread.php?t=101071

ЖДЕМ В ГОСТИ

----------


## flyfish

*Василий2008*,
 У меня вокалисты, солисты

----------


## Василий

> У меня вокалисты, солисты


В Оренбурге хореографический конкурс. Проверьте личку.

Ждем вас в гости на ветке: http://forum.plus-msk.ru/showthread.php?t=101071

----------


## Veroni_ka

Василий 2008,
пришлите, пожалуйста на
oscardlh@hotbox.ru
положение о конкурсе "Солнечные зайчики" 28 февраля в Рязани.
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Василий

Выслал смотрите почту.

----------


## Василий

КТО В ЯНВАРЕ В СОЧИ??

----------


## Veroni_ka

Василий 2008,
спасибо большое!
Мы теперь в курсе о будущих серьезных конкурсах. Очень хотим участвовать.
Если решиться вопрос со спонсорами - будем оформлять заявку на "Солнечные зайчики"! :flower:

----------


## Василий

> будем оформлять заявку на "Солнечные зайчики"!


 :Ok:

----------


## elena 32

Здравствуйте!Заинтересовала информация о проведении конкурса "Европа+Азия" в г.Оренбурге.Хотелось бы узнать поточнее об условиях проведения конкурса, как подать заявку на участие, в какие сроки.Можно ли не занимаясь в студии,принять участие в этом конкурсе.Моей дочери 7 лет,три года подряд занимали призовые места на городском конкурсе вокалистов в возрастной категории 5-7лет,выступали от детского сада.Хотелось бы чтоб еще кто-нибудь оценил выступление дочери, т.к. пока никуда не выезжали.Живем в г.Гае Оренбургской области, Оренбург к нам ближе, чем какие-либо другие города.С 4-х лет занимались в студии "Сюрприз" д/к "Горняк", но в силу некоторых обстоятельств вынуждены были отказаться от занятий в студии в этом году, но бросать совсем вокал не хотелось бы, занимаемся дома.Я имею музыкальное образование.Может Вы владеете информацией о том, в каких ближайщих городах проводятся подобные конкурсы для детей нашего возраста.Заранее благодарю.Буду ждать ответа.Мой адрес:Yula_gaj@mail.ru.

----------


## Василий

> Заинтересовала информация о проведении конкурса "Европа+Азия" в г.Оренбурге





> три года подряд занимали призовые места на городском конкурсе вокалистов в возрастной категории


Если вы внимательно читали мои ответы в этой теме, вы бы заметили что конкурс хореографический. 
Сейчас я занимаюсь конкурсом "Изумрудный город", г. Пенза.

Ближе к вам конкурсы смогу уточнить только на следущей неделе, почти нет времени.

----------


## Veroni_ka

*Василий2008*,
 Спасибо большое за внимание и помощь при организации поездки на конкурс "Изумрудный город"! 
С огромным удовольствием и настроением примем участие! :flower:

----------


## Alex Alexov

интересуюсь фестивалями в конце весны 2009
2473434@mail.ru

----------


## Василий

> Василий2008,
> Спасибо большое за внимание и помощь при организации поездки на конкурс "Изумрудный город"! 
> С огромным удовольствием и настроением примем участие!


С нетерпением ждем!!

ну и конечно на ветку с отчетом о поездке!!!
http://forum.plus-msk.ru/showthread.php?t=101071

----------


## karalius

*Василий2008*, :wink:

Может можно поподробнее как поучаствовать в:
1. фестиваль «Гран-При» г. Турку, Финляндия 
2. Фестиваль победителей «Надежды Европы» о. Крит, Греция

Может можно поличить контакты организаторов?

----------


## Василий

> фестиваль «Гран-При» г. Турку, Финляндия


Добрый день.
На этот фестиваль вы попадете. Но пока положения еще нет.
На второй можно попасть став лауреатом любого из конкурсов-фестивалей ФМД "Надежды Европы"
Напишите какая номинация вас интересует.

----------


## karalius

> Добрый день.
> Напишите какая номинация вас интересует.


Pop ansabli 8-10 i 11-13 let

----------


## STRIKE Zaitseff

можно мне положения о конкурсах??? zaitseff_83@mail.ru

----------


## Veroni_ka

*Василий2008*,
 "Изумрудный город - 2008" - нам очень понравился!  :Ok: 
http://forum.plus-msk.ru/showthread....=1#post1953631

----------


## Василий

> Veroni_ka


СПАСИБО!

----------


## тютюля

*Василий 2008*, а можно у вас попросить положения по конкурсам:
Изумрудный город -Пенза
Есенинская Русь - Рязань
Еврапа + Азия Оренбург
Надежды России -Питер
Заранее Спасибо

----------


## Василий

> Василий 2008, а можно у вас попросить положения по конкурсам:
> Изумрудный город -Пенза
> Есенинская Русь - Рязань
> Еврапа + Азия Оренбург
> Надежды России -Питер
> Заранее Спасибо


Конечно можно, но,- давайте по порядку.

Изумрудный город -Пенза: октябрь 2009-положения еще нет.
Есенинская Русь - Рязань: октябрь 2009-положения еще нет.
Еврапа + Азия Оренбург: декабрь 2009 -только хореография. Положения еще нет.
Всероссийский конкурс «Надежды России», г. Санкт-Петербург, Россия: ноябрь 2009-положения еще нет.

Все положения разрабатываются минимум за полгода.
Пишите в апреле, мае на email. C удовольствием вышлю.
Если вас заинтересовало еще что-л. Пишите.

----------


## Александр Bykov

Василий, здравствуйте. Вы не могли бы рассказать о конкурсе "Надежды России", который в ноябре этого года проходить будет?

----------


## Elen777

Уважаемый Василий 2008, получила положения, спасибо и за старые будем ждать новых. Решаем организационные вопросы. :flower: 


len162008@rambler.ru

----------


## Василий

> Василий, здравствуйте. Вы не могли бы рассказать о конкурсе "Надежды России", который в ноябре этого года проходить будет?


НОЯБРЬ
1 – 7 Всероссийский конкурс «Надежды России», 
г. Санкт-Петербург, Россия
8 – Национальная премия «Надежды России», 
г. Санкт-Петербург, Россия

ПОЛОЖЕНИЕ

ПРИ БЛАГОСЛОВЕНИИ ПАТРИАРХА МОСКОВСКОГО И ВСЕЯ РУСИ АЛЕКСИЯ

Учредитель и организатор фестиваля: 
ФМД «НАДЕЖДЫ ЕВРОПЫ» 

Организационная поддержка фестиваля: 
Федеральная служба Российской Федерации 
по контролю за оборотом наркотиков 
Союз композиторов России 
Федерация детских и юношеских хореографических коллективов России 
Академия повышения квалификации и профессиональной переподготовки работников образования России	Генеральный спонсор фестиваля: 
ГАЗПРОМБАНК РОССИИ 

Спонсоры фестиваля: 
Фонд поддержки детских национальных и 
международных программ «Будущее Планеты» 

Партнеры фестиваля:
Страховая группа «СОГАЗ»
«ГАЗПРОМАВИА»

1.	Общие положения
1.1.	Цели и задачи 
•	выявление и всесторонняя поддержка наиболее талантливых и перспективных детей и молодежи;
•	привлечение внимания со стороны государственных, международных и коммерческих организаций к творчеству воспитанников детских домов, детей с ограниченными физическими возможностями;
•	повышение профессионального мастерства руководителей коллективов и педагогов (проведение семинаров, "круглых столов" и мастер классов); 
•	освещение работы Фестиваля в средствах  массовой информации
1.2.	В дни проведения фестиваля:
•	клуб педагога,  мастер классы;
•	шоу-программы и капустник; карнавал; фейерверки.
•	На фестивале создаются и работают совместные творческие мастерские, а также международный детский пресс-центр и ТV компании.

Положение в разработке, так как до конкурса практически год.

----------


## Василий

VIII Международный фестиваль - конкурс
детского и юношеского творчества
                            «Открытая Россия»
Фестивальное
 Международное Движение 
«Надежды Европы»
                      ПОЛОЖЕНИЕ


Учредитель и организатор фестиваля:
Фестивальное Международное Движение «Надежды Европы» 

Генеральный спонсор 
ОАО ГАЗПРОМБАНК 
Спонсор
Фонд поддержки детских национальных и международных программ «Будущее планеты»

Организационная поддержка фестиваля:
Федеральная служба Российской Федерации по контролю за оборотом наркотиков

Партнер фестиваля:
ОАО «Санаторий «Зелёная роща»»


1.  Цели и задачи
•	выявление и всесторонняя поддержка наиболее талантливых и перспективных детей и молодежи;
•	привлечение внимания со стороны государственных, международных и коммерческих организаций к творчеству воспитанников детских домов, детей с ограниченными физическими возможностями;
•	обмен опытом между коллективами, руководителями и педагогами, поддержка постоянных творческих контактов между ними, их объединение в рамках фестивального движения;
•	повышение профессионального мастерства руководителей коллективов и педагогов (проведение семинаров, "круглых столов" и мастер классов); 
•	освещение работы Фестиваля в средствах  массовой информации
2. Фестиваль
В дни проведения Фестиваля всем участникам предлагаются:
•	семинары и мастер классы;
•	круглые столы;
•	культурная программа.
3.	Общие положения
•	Конкурс проводится в санатории «Зеленая роща» г. Сочи c 22 по 26 марта 2009 года по номинациям: - эстрадный танец, современный танец, dance solo, конкурс балетмейстеров; 
•	с 28 марта по 01 апреля 2009 года по номинациям: народный танец, классический танец, эстрадный вокал, народный вокал, обучение руководителей и педагогов театров моды. 
•	Конкурсные программы проходят в концертном зале санатория "Зелёная роща"
3.1. Конкурсные выступления организуются Оргкомитетом по графику, согласно электронной жеребьевке.
3.2. Полный возраст участников определяется на день проведения конкурса (несоответствие возрастной группе может составлять не более 30% от общего количества участников в коллективе). Возраст участников может быть проверен по документам Председателем жюри.
3.3. Конкурс проходит в два тура, в каждом туре конкурсант представляет один номер.

----------


## salem-s

Здравствуйте Василий2008  Я по поводу "Открытой России" скажите пожалуйста Хочу повезти туда взрослых девочек- солистов. Скажите , а деньги нужно только перечислять или можно наличными привезти на фестиваль?  Ответьте мне не почту, если не сложно:
salem-s@yandex.ru

----------


## Aleks-K

Здравствуйте Василий.
А сколько стоит участие в "Открытой России" и какие условия участия?
и тот же вопрос о "Надежды России" и "Изумрудный город".

----------


## Василий

> А сколько стоит участие в "Открытой России" и какие условия участия?


VIII Международный фестиваль - конкурс
детского и юношеского творчества
                            «Открытая Россия»
Фестивальное
 Международное Движение 
«Надежды Европы»
                      ПОЛОЖЕНИЕ


Учредитель и организатор фестиваля:
Фестивальное Международное Движение «Надежды Европы» 

Генеральный спонсор 
ОАО ГАЗПРОМБАНК 
Спонсор
Фонд поддержки детских национальных и международных программ «Будущее планеты»

Организационная поддержка фестиваля:
Федеральная служба Российской Федерации по контролю за оборотом наркотиков

Партнер фестиваля:
ОАО «Санаторий «Зелёная роща»»


1.  Цели и задачи
•	выявление и всесторонняя поддержка наиболее талантливых и перспективных детей и молодежи;
•	привлечение внимания со стороны государственных, международных и коммерческих организаций к творчеству воспитанников детских домов, детей с ограниченными физическими возможностями;
•	обмен опытом между коллективами, руководителями и педагогами, поддержка постоянных творческих контактов между ними, их объединение в рамках фестивального движения;
•	повышение профессионального мастерства руководителей коллективов и педагогов (проведение семинаров, "круглых столов" и мастер классов); 
•	освещение работы Фестиваля в средствах  массовой информации
2. Фестиваль
В дни проведения Фестиваля всем участникам предлагаются:
•	семинары и мастер классы;
•	круглые столы;
•	культурная программа.
3.	Общие положения
•	Конкурс проводится в санатории «Зеленая роща» г. Сочи c 22 по 26 марта 2009 года по номинациям: - эстрадный танец, современный танец, dance solo, конкурс балетмейстеров; 
•	с 28 марта по 01 апреля 2009 года по номинациям: народный танец, классический танец, эстрадный вокал, народный вокал, обучение руководителей и педагогов театров моды. 
•	Конкурсные программы проходят в концертном зале санатория "Зелёная роща"
3.1. Конкурсные выступления организуются Оргкомитетом по графику, согласно электронной жеребьевке.
3.2. Полный возраст участников определяется на день проведения конкурса (несоответствие возрастной группе может составлять не более 30% от общего количества участников в коллективе). Возраст участников может быть проверен по документам Председателем жюри.
3.3. Конкурс проходит в два тура, в каждом туре конкурсант представляет один номер.

Стоимость поездки на одного человека составляет: для участников и руководителей – 6100 руб., для сопровождающих – 7300 руб. 
   В оплату входит: трансферт по г. Сочи, проживание в санатории по 3 человека (2 кровати + доп.), 3-х разовое питание, пользование бассейном, участие в конкурсе в одной номинации, посещение мастер - классов, «круглых столов», культурная программа.
10.5. Желающие участвовать в других номинациях дополнительно оплачивают конкурсный взнос за коллектив или отдельного исполнителя в размере:                       ансамбль – 3 000 рублей, 
                                                                                                               солисты – 2 000 рублей;

----------


## Лава

Кто был недавно на этом конкурсе,расскажите,как он сейчас?

----------


## rnBELLA

я о конкурсе толком ничего не знаю, но моя одногруппница победила в нём))что было приятным удивлением для меня)

----------


## IRUSIK77

> я о конкурсе толком ничего не знаю, но моя одногруппница победила в нём))что было приятным удивлением для меня)


Почему удивлением? Поёт не очень? :Shout:  :Scare: 
Мы собираемся 9-13 апреля на отборочный тур этого конкурса. По итогам поделюсь впечатлениями.  :Lex 07: 
zaharova7788@mail.ru

----------


## ELINA-AVON

а  как  попасть на  отборочный???где  записаться?

----------


## Василий

*ВНИМАНИЕ!
С этого года года КОНКУРС "ИЗУМРУДНЫЙ ГОРОД" г. Пенза, 
входит в фестивальное движение "Надежды европы" и становится отборочным.*

----------


## Василий

Видео отчет по VIII Международному фестивалю - конкурсу
детского и юношеского творчества «Открытая Россия»
Фестивальное Международное Движение  «Надежды Европы»

http://www.youtube.com/view_play_lis...4F8D4BEED52C18

----------


## Alena L

*Василий*,

Огромное спасибо за информацию о таких хороших конкурсах, входящих в конгломерат "Надежд Европы"!!!
Очень довольны участием в фестивале "7 нот" г. Домодедово!!
Отличная организация, суперпрофессиональное жюри с Раисой Нурмухамметовой во главе и таких известных профи, как Александр Ермолов и прочие, интересное Награждение и Гала-концерт.
Чувствуется, что люди с душой делали и не для отмывания денег, а чтобы действительно найти и поддержать таланты.
Спасибо всем "Надеждам Европы" за Ваше существование!!!
И дай Бог, чтобы Вы такими и оставались, какие бы времена ни настали!!
СПАСИБО!!!!!!!

----------


## TTL

Василий!Подскажите где минчанам можно поучаствовать(инструментальная музыка)?TTL16@mail.ru:rolleyes:

----------


## Василий

VII открытый 
 фестиваль-конкурс
детского и юношеского творчества
«Изумрудный город - 2009»
27-29 ноября 2009 г.
г. Пенза

Фестивальное
 международное движение 
«Надежды Европы»

УЧРЕДИТЕЛИ ФЕСТИВАЛЯ:
Администрация города Пензы
Управление культуры г. Пензы
МУ «Центр культуры и досуга» г. Пензы

ОРГАНИЗАТОРЫ ФЕСТИВАЛЯ:
МУ «Центр культуры и досуга» г. Пензы
ДОО «Эдельвейс»

ПАТРОНАТ И МЕЦЕНАТЫ: 
ФМД «Надежды Европы», Москва; 	
При содействии Министерства культуры РФ


СПОНСОРЫ ФЕСТИВАЛЯ: 
Газпромбанк  (открытое акционерное общество) 
Фонд поддержки детских национальных и международных программ 
"БУДУЩЕЕ ПЛАНЕТЫ" (Россия)

1. ЦЕЛИ И ЗАДАЧИ.
•	выявление и всесторонняя поддержка талантливых и одаренных детей и молодежи;
•	содействие развития культуры детского и юношеского вокального и хореографического творчества. Знакомство руководителей и детей с новыми тенденциями и направлениями вокально-эстрадного и хореографического искусства;
•	   обмен опытом между    коллективами,   руководителями    и   педагогами, поддержка постоянных
       творческих контактов между ними, повышение профессионального мастерства руководителей    коллективов и педагогов (проведение семинаров, "круглых столов" и мастер-классов);

1.	СРОКИ ПРОВЕДЕНИЯ:         27-29 ноября 2009 г.    
2.	МЕСТО ПРОВЕДЕНИЯ:  г. Пенза

----------


## Мусенок

Здравствуйте,а можно поподробнее насчет конкурса в ноябре 2009 "надежды России"
olga_rogova08@mail.ru

----------


## Вертолина

Всем советую принять участие в "Надежды Европы".Я живу на Украине, о конкурсе узнала случайно 4 года назад. И вот уже 4 года влюблены в этот конкурс! Все на высшем уровне - организация, проведение,проживание. Были в январе 2010 в Сочи-Адлере, жили в "Южном взморье". Понравилось все- а самое главное для участников - честное судейство. Каждому по заслугам. Большая умница президент Анатолий Иванович Акиньшин -сильный человек. Спасибо ему огромное! Готовимся на следующий год

----------


## Jelvad

а будет нечто похожее у нас в Киеве? 
очень бы хотелось попасть в предстоящем году

----------


## Jelvad

а я вот тоже задавался таким вопросом, но так и не нашел что к чему

----------

